# I couldn't use this...



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hell, I couldn't even turn it around in my fields--it's too big!

http://sportkhana.com/2016/07/07/check-out-big-bud/?src=bottomxpromo&ro=9&t=bxp&et=fbunpub_tipsforthehome&eid=62521_s&pid=62521

Ralph


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

It would work pretty well in that 13,000 acre corn field Vol posted a vid on a week or so ago.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Hell, I couldn't even turn it around in my fields--it's too big!
> 
> Ralph


It is big......I would love to take it down the road here and see if anyone wanted to finger me for going too slow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> It is big......I would love to take it down the road here and see if anyone wanted to finger me for going too slow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Great idea! I'm going to get one--then bring on the bicyclists, motorcycles and tourists!

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Take me 40 acres just to turn that thing around.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here was my view from the seat of Big Bud. That is my motorcycle after breaking down in North Dakota, had to wait for my sister to get done working before getting picked up. We then moved to Havre, MT where Big Bud was. At the time the driveshaft was removed to prevent theft.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The Big EQ Company burned down this winter,where the Big Buds were built.
https://www.greatfallstribune.com/story/news/2018/01/03/losses-big-equipment-fire-millions-cause-unknown/1000612001/


----------

